# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  New Technique I Made (two Lds, Three Nights)

## TripleX223

<div align="center">*Thoughts Before Bed(TBB)*</div><div align="center">
(Created By: TripleX223)</div>

     Ok, well before you read this I would like to make some things clear.

1) This technique works for me, and no one else has tested it out.
2) There is no scientific research backing this up.
3) I have only tried this three times; I have had two of my best lucid dreams during those three nights.
4) My dream recall went up, while practicing this.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) A few guidelines you should follow before attempting this technique:
*Do not eat, or drink two hours before bed
*Do not engage in an activity that wakens you up
*Do not drink caffeine for atleast three to five hours before bed
*Do not I repeat do not take a nap throughout the day
Unless: Naps dont negativly effect how fast you can fall asleep at night
<div align="center">*Reccomened*</div>
*Relax for a half an hour before bed. (Example: Watching quite television show on a couch ; reading a book)

2) Make sure your sleeping place is a comfortable location. Darkness ; no sudden lights, or noise.

3) Get into your bed ; and for the next couple minutes find a comfortable postion, and make sure nothing will disturb your sleep.

4) When you get relaxed empty your brain of all topics, except for one topic you&#39;d like to lucid dream about.

5) Start writing a story in your haed. Make sure there is detail, persons hair, shirt, eye color , you get the point. You should be able to picture the story clearly in you mind.

6) Now start the story, but pretend it&#39;s a dream and you are lucid. Picture yourself climbing a mountain, water sking, snow boarding, going threw walls, flying, sky diving, what ever you want.

7) If you complety finsih you story and you are still not asleep either re play your story, or make some changes.

8) When you fall asleep you should either lucid dream, have a vivid ; long dream, or experience your dream you conducted.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<div align="center">**Notes**</div>

I&#39;m still concidered a newbie lucid dreamer, with only four or five lucid dreams.

If you don&#39;t fall asleep after re doing your story a couple of times, than just dont pratice this technique tonight.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you have any comments, and or questions please leave them here. Also if you do decide to practice this technique, please post your results here, and private message them to me. 

<div align="center">Pleasent Dreaming&#33;</div>

----------


## eppy

> <div align="center">*Thoughts Before Bed(TBB)*



<div align="center">
(Created By: TripleX223)</div>

     Ok, well before you read this I would like to make some things clear.

1) This technique works for me, and no one else has tested it out.
2) There is no scientific research backing this up.
3) I have only tried this three times; I have had two of my best lucid dreams during those three nights.
4) My dream recall went up, while practicing this.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) A few guidelines you should follow before attempting this technique:
*Do not eat, or drink two hours before bed
*Do not engage in an activity that wakens you up
*Do not drink caffeine for atleast three to five hours before bed
*Do not I repeat do not take a nap throughout the day
Unless: Naps dont negativly effect how fast you can fall asleep at night
<div align="center">*Reccomened*</div>
*Relax for a half an hour before bed. (Example: Watching quite television show on a couch ; reading a book)

2) Make sure your sleeping place is a comfortable location. Darkness ; no sudden lights, or noise.

3) Get into your bed ; and for the next couple minutes find a comfortable postion, and make sure nothing will disturb your sleep.

4) When you get relaxed empty your brain of all topics, except for one topic you&#39;d like to lucid dream about.

5) Start writing a story in your haed. Make sure there is detail, persons hair, shirt, eye color , you get the point. You should be able to picture the story clearly in you mind.

6) Now start the story, but pretend it&#39;s a dream and you are lucid. Picture yourself climbing a mountain, water sking, snow boarding, going threw walls, flying, sky diving, what ever you want.

7) If you complety finsih you story and you are still not asleep either re play your story, or make some changes.

8) When you fall asleep you should either lucid dream, have a vivid ; long dream, or experience your dream you conducted.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<div align="center">**Notes**</div>

I&#39;m still concidered a newbie lucid dreamer, with only four or five lucid dreams.

If you don&#39;t fall asleep after re doing your story a couple of times, than just dont pratice this technique tonight.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you have any comments, and or questions please leave them here. Also if you do decide to practice this technique, please post your results here, and private message them to me. 

<div align="center">Pleasent Dreaming&#33;</div>
[/b][/quote]

so, the point is to go from being awake to a lucid dream? ill try it tonight

----------


## Malac Reborn

This Is Vild...

----------


## TripleX223

> This Is Vild...
> [/b]




whts vild?

----------


## Serith

VILD is short for visually incubated lucid dream.  Here&#39;s a link to it&#39;s tutorial.

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...showtopic=9177

The only real difference I can see between it and your method is they reccomend combining it with WBTB, and they specifically reccomend imagining a dream in which you perform reality checks and become lucid, instead of just happening to be lucid.

----------


## TripleX223

well i never new about vild. i spent that whole time doing sumthing thts been done  :Sad:

----------


## Awakener

Theres pretty much a technique for everything these days.  Soon they will start running out of letters for acronyms  :tongue2:

----------


## Chaos

If you want more info about VILDs you may want to go here:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lucid_dreaming
Its a great source of information about everything pertaining to Lucid Dreaming   ::bigteeth::  

Good Luck&#33;&#33;&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Lord Toaster

This technique isn&#39;t quite like VILD. VILD is where you imagine like one scene of a story where you do a RC, and get lucid like that. This one of TripleX&#39;s is where you think out a long story without any RC in it.

----------


## Developer

I don&#39;t understand how you get in to a dream directly when you&#39;re not even in REM sleep? 

And yes, this is VILD, but worse.

EDIT: triplex&#33; Nice grammar there, if only all of your posts looked like that..

----------


## TripleX223

thank you developer. um well what happens for me is i dont enter the dream, i have the dream when i fall asleep.

----------


## wendylove

> I don&#39;t understand how you get in to a dream directly when you&#39;re not even in REM sleep? 
> 
> And yes, this is VILD, but worse[/b]



You do dream during non REM phase, however it is really crap and mostly sound with no visual imagery. 

Nice technique I will try it tonight.

----------


## TripleX223

thanks.. post results

----------


## GODLIGHT

Congrats on being able to rediscover and use VILD without the tutorials.  I wish that I could enter lucid dreams that easily.  Question though:  in the list of things not to do, you don&#39;t include sexual activity.  Should it have been included.  I ask this question because I had my first controlled lcuid dream after a few days of non-sexual activity, but my GF was getting pretty pissed that I wasn&#39;t pleasing her.  Ever since we had s*x, I haven&#39;t been remembering my dreams.  :Pissed:

----------


## TripleX223

mabye its (spelling) cycological. you&#39;ve read posts about sex reducing dream recall, and you believe it. just tell yourself you will remember, or the night of engaging in sexual activity set ur alarm to wake urself up during rem sleep.

----------


## Lucid Warrior

I think this technique sounds interesting, but I think I&#39;ll look into this VILD method... sounds similar enough.
Goodness + modification = greatness.

----------


## TripleX223

no one likes it  :Sad: 

no one likes it  :Sad:

----------


## [_LUCIDMASTER_]

> <div align="center">*Thoughts Before Bed(TBB)*



<div align="center">
(Created By: TripleX223)</div>

     Ok, well before you read this I would like to make some things clear.

1) This technique works for me, and no one else has tested it out.
2) There is no scientific research backing this up.
3) I have only tried this three times; I have had two of my best lucid dreams during those three nights.
4) My dream recall went up, while practicing this.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) A few guidelines you should follow before attempting this technique:
*Do not eat, or drink two hours before bed
*Do not engage in an activity that wakens you up
*Do not drink caffeine for atleast three to five hours before bed
*Do not I repeat do not take a nap throughout the day
Unless: Naps dont negativly effect how fast you can fall asleep at night
<div align="center">*Reccomened*</div>
*Relax for a half an hour before bed. (Example: Watching quite television show on a couch ; reading a book)

2) Make sure your sleeping place is a comfortable location. Darkness ; no sudden lights, or noise.

3) Get into your bed ; and for the next couple minutes find a comfortable postion, and make sure nothing will disturb your sleep.

4) When you get relaxed empty your brain of all topics, except for one topic you&#39;d like to lucid dream about.

5) Start writing a story in your haed. Make sure there is detail, persons hair, shirt, eye color , you get the point. You should be able to picture the story clearly in you mind.

6) Now start the story, but pretend it&#39;s a dream and you are lucid. Picture yourself climbing a mountain, water sking, snow boarding, going threw walls, flying, sky diving, what ever you want.

7) If you complety finsih you story and you are still not asleep either re play your story, or make some changes.

8) When you fall asleep you should either lucid dream, have a vivid ; long dream, or experience your dream you conducted.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<div align="center">**Notes**</div>

I&#39;m still concidered a newbie lucid dreamer, with only four or five lucid dreams.

If you don&#39;t fall asleep after re doing your story a couple of times, than just dont pratice this technique tonight.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you have any comments, and or questions please leave them here. Also if you do decide to practice this technique, please post your results here, and private message them to me. 

<div align="center">Pleasent Dreaming&#33;</div>
[/b][/quote]


yeah ur right about the story part where u creat ur own story while falling asleep and i believe that creating ur own long story means getting more long vivid dreams.  ive used the method of the story thing...because ur mind already has absorbed the details therefore u donot need to create them while lucid,,,,its already there....i sujest u should do anything u want in ur lucid dreams, but remember to stay calm when realizing ur lucid otherwise you&#39;ll force urself to end up waking up..that doesnot look pretty waking up in the middle of a vivid dream lols  ::shock::   ::evil::

----------


## Brilliand

> Theres pretty much a technique for everything these days.  Soon they will start running out of letters for acronyms 
> [/b]



Really?  What&#39;s Pild?

----------


## TripleX223

has anyone tried this....

----------


## i_speel_good

> has anyone tried this....
> [/b]



I&#39;ll try it tonight. Either if it&#39;s vild, zild, zing, fimg, omg, launch zig or whatever it can be, I&#39;ll try it.

----------


## MoD

> Theres pretty much a technique for everything these days.  Soon they will start running out of letters for acronyms 
> [/b]



That is so not true. 99% of all  techniques are based on the proven, effective ones (DILD,WILD,VILD,MILD...). Most people just lack brain power to connect their (FING, DRWILD or any bull&#036;hit technique name they come up with) with a already made technique.. 

So, most of the users are reinventing the wheel... They just dont know it&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

> Congrats on being able to rediscover and use VILD without the tutorials.  I wish that I could enter lucid dreams that easily.  Question though:  in the list of things not to do, you don&#39;t include sexual activity.  Should it have been included.  I ask this question because I had my first controlled lcuid dream after a few days of non-sexual activity, but my GF was getting pretty pissed that I wasn&#39;t pleasing her.  Ever since we had s*x, I haven&#39;t been remembering my dreams. 
> [/b]



 get your GF one of those &#036;300 vibrators, with double stimulation. that should keep her happy.

----------


## White Shirou

> *Do not engage in an activity that wakens you up
> [/b]



Like... waking up? Sorry, wording is funny and I just made the best of it. 

This technique is natural to me. I have always pictured a story unfolding before me, I even edit scenes to go back and re-play them until I&#39;m happy with them. Even before I developed the obsessive tendencies of a writer I did this. It&#39;s never affected my dreams, and I rarely dream about what I have been thinking of. Perhaps, like suggested before, combining this with Wake Initiated Lucid Dream (WILD) would prove to be more effective.

Nicely written though...

----------


## Adanac

I will try it tonight, I am in a pretty bad dry spell.   ::blue::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

There was an artical here about a person who mastered this same type of thing, I&#39;m going to try it, I like the idea of making my dreams a theme of a certain movie, I once did this technique by accident and had like 3 dreams about the same theme

----------


## ShYne123

just like MILD....

----------


## TripleX223

not like mild, its tbb. write ur results. 


I INVENTED SOMETHING INTELLIGENT&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah i&#39;ll try this. i actually use to do this alot. is this pure visualising, or is it like a fantasy day dream?

----------


## i_speel_good

Yah. I couldn&#39;t get it beacuse I forgot what to do when I fell on bed.

----------


## TripleX223

ranma its like writing a story in ur head. dont write it, but visualise it. see what you would see, hear what you would hear, and taste, and smell. even narorate it if u wish.

----------


## Developer

> I INVENTED SOMETHING INTELLIGENT&#33;
> [/b]



Seriously, how old are you?

----------


## Man of Shred

well i had a hard time visualising. i did the best i could tho. i must have ran the story through my head at least 20 times.

 I was focusing on having Twoshadows come in and tell me i&#39;m dreaming, and assist me in some way in the lucid task. I didn&#39;t have a lucid, but she did show up in the dream and helped me with a problem in the dream. it was pretty vivid too. I&#39;m suprised at the results, i&#39;ll try this more.

----------


## TripleX223

thanks for the post ranma. try tonght, and post.

----------


## Adanac

No luck last night. I&#39;m almost at the one month anniversary for my dry spell.   ::breakitdown::  



(I like the updated forum though...  ::content::  )

----------


## Moonbeam

> Really?  What&#39;s Pild?[/b]



You haven&#39;t heard of Punishment Induced Lucid Dream?  ::lolxtreme::  

Triple X I like your description of VILD, and I think I&#39;ll try it tonight. Thanks for reminding me of it.  I&#39;ll let you know.

----------


## TripleX223

thx, i got something to add

i used to do rc, but i stopped.

about two weeks ago my friend pulled the whole desk, out from undewr me and i feel down. now when i sit down i hold the chair. whenever i sit down i also remember to check if im dreaming, it works&#33;.

adanac, try again

----------


## Merlock

> 3) Get into your bed ; and for the next couple minutes find a comfortable postion, and make sure nothing will disturb your sleep.[/b]



I just wanted to note the importance of this step. It may seem small but it is important. Both relaxation (deeper) and technique realisation should be done after at least a few moments of just laying in bed. This is passive relaxation and it allows the mind to wind down, the breathing to slow a bit and so on. Starting relaxation or any induction technique the second you hit the pillow tends to not be very effective.

----------


## TripleX223

Yeah thanks merlock. Anyone have any results to post?

----------


## ShYne123

Well, i did this methood lastnight and had awsome dream recall, and the night before i did it and had my first lucid in a long time. 

Im not sure weather this tech had anything to do with it becuase my stories wernt incorperated in my dream at all..
but nevertheless i enjoy doing it more then mild, i like creating my own short dream stories and it seems to help.

I can never do MILD i get bored really..lol my thoughts just drift.

I think this is bascily just a fun MILD, because all my stoires end up with me becoming lucid, so its maining focusing on me becoming lucid.


Ty tripple great idea.

----------


## TripleX223

Your Welcome&#33; and thanks for the post. Also ive found withmyself that the stories you create dont always happen, but you have different dreams, or lucid dreams.

----------


## Clark_Bennon

This sounds like a pretty good technique i will try tonight and post tommarrow This one will work.  ::content::

----------


## TripleX223

Got That Right&#33; Well Thanks&#33;

----------


## Clark_Bennon

Well i did the technique last night, i passed up a hot choclate and a ice cream bar.   :Sad:  

I got to bed, watched T.V. for a bit, made the story but on the second time trying to make the story again, i got only to the start and forgot what i was tlking about and started over like 12 time and eventually went to sleep and drempt about having the icecream bar i passed up. lol   ::content::   wasn&#39;t lucid.

----------


## TripleX223

:Sad:  oh, im sorry. enjoy ur coco and ice cream bar&#33;

----------


## Clark_Bennon

> oh, im sorry. enjoy ur coco and ice cream bar&#33;[/b]



lol its ok   ::content:: 
I dont think it would have been good before bed anyways.
especially the coco.

----------


## TripleX223

so it worked for two people, wow im a failure. lol

----------


## Developer

What is actually different from this and VILD?

----------


## TripleX223

print it out, and read it before bed........

----------


## Faken

i try it hope it work because if it don&#39;t get a lucid dream i really need my recall back thank-you for posting this. I post in my dream journal about for my results.

----------


## Faken

try it out no lucid but my dream was alot more vivid not long thought i try it some more.

----------


## TripleX223

kk thx

----------

